# Chagrin pics from today



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Met up with Elkhtr (Keith) once the wife got home and relieved me from baby duties. I was only on the water for about an hour and a half but we had a decent amount of action. Keith had a few fish in an hour or so before I got there. On my very first drift, my float was probably in the water 3 seconds at the most and it was slammed. It turned out to be a really nice male caught on a plastic minnow. Fish were caught tight against the bank in the slower water and in the head of the pool. They seemed to move a lot from the previous day. Slush didn't seem to be a problem this late in the day.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice fish joel. Nice artwork on those pics LOLOL But what i love better then the fish is the steelers hat!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Steel.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish Joel!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice Fish, and pliers!!! Stupid hat though


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Nice Fish!!! Stupid hat though


Blah blah blah LOL


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I have told him he has to get a new hat. Every time he wears it and I am there, the fish stop biting for me!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Got 7 this morning, but really had to work for them. The bite completely shut off about 10. We need a fresh run of fish. I think I've caught the same fish over and over the past few days.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Went down after work today, fished for a few hours got one and it had another jig in it's mouth, along with a Borat bobber. Met elkhtr down there too he got one and lost one. nice meeting you Keith! Just got some pics......


----------



## Bman76 (Nov 27, 2008)

nice fish joel


----------



## Bman76 (Nov 27, 2008)

you make it look easy


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a nice fish. I caught one before on Euclid Creek that had a hook with spawnsack in it's mouth and two flies in it's tail.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

A Borat bobber LMAO...True Classic right there.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

archman said:


> That's a nice fish. I caught one before on Euclid Creek that had a hook with spawnsack in it's mouth and two flies in it's tail.


No gun shot wounds?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Or needles sticking out of its fins. LOLOL


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I took it upon myself to fix the picture of the nice Steelhead you caught. Your welcome!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Give me some of those floats you screwed me on and I won't sue you for defamation of character.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> I took it upon myself to fix the picture of the nice Steelhead you caught. Your welcome!


now that is a beautiful pic


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> I took it upon myself to fix the picture of the nice Steelhead you caught. Your welcome!


Now thats some quality work! Well Done!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

How many times do we have to discuss the number of Superbowl wins we have vs. the lack of any number at all that you have?

Steelers like em rings!!!!!%

Nice fish guys, wish I lived closer up that way...think all my steelie time is going to switch to pike time on the tusc.!


----------

